# Vortex Diamondbacks 8x32 NIB



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Vortex Diamondbacks 8x32 NIB. Never been in the field. They were a display model. They are in perfect condition. 150/obo. Located in Lehi. PM me for # if interested or email at [email protected].


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Bump


----------

